# Big Green Egg Lump Carcoal Question.....



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We Just joined the egg owners group and looking for lump charcoal brand that has mild smoke flavor as opposed to the Heavy smoke I ended up choosing. Anyone care to share what you are burning, where you get it and why you choose it?? Thanks. I bought a bag of "Dragon Breath" when I picked up the Egg and I found it to be very Heavy and overpowering compared to what I was hoping for. I'm gonna try to pick up a bag of BGE brand hope for the best. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I use Royal Oak from Walmart. Seems to be a little milder smoke flavor. I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Dragon's Breath....never tried Green Egg Brand, use Royal Oak alot and really like it.....Cowboy brand I hate (big chunks and burns quick), I just picked up a bag of ??? from Bass Pro (can't remember the name) and haven't used any yet....

I'd say to just try various bags and use what you can control best....Welcome to the family of EGGheads!!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the BGE brand best but when I run out I use the WD Natural stuff. Works well for me.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Royal Oak is good. I've also had good luck with the Publix brand.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> We Just joined the egg owners group and looking for lump charcoal brand that has mild smoke flavor as opposed to the Heavy smoke I ended up choosing. Anyone care to share what you are burning, where you get it and why you choose it?? Thanks. I bought a bag of "Dragon Breath" when I picked up the Egg and I found it to be very Heavy and overpowering compared to what I was hoping for. I'm gonna try to pick up a bag of BGE brand hope for the best. Thanks for any input.


let me know when you want to experiment again and ill be the CQ guy for you:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> let me know when you want to experiment again and ill be the CQ guy for you:thumbup:


Bring beef and beer........


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions...so far, it seems like there is no wrong answer. I tried the Dragon Breath again, and it did not seem as strong second time....still gonna try the others mentioned.....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Royal Oak Natural is good, I use that most all the time.
If I want smoke I soak some chips and add them to the side of the fire.
Iffin you are cooking indirect (with the plate) just put the chips on the plate itself.
We did some drunk chickens this way, yummy!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

S/L I use the Royal Oak and love it...Cheap,Good Sized Chunks.
Make sure you let it burn a little while, Stabilize Egg temp and cook on.
Also if you are using those waxy/sawdust starters put them in your Hurricane
supplies and get an Electric Starter. And no matter how you cook Beer it is always too Smokey and Congratulations on your entry into The BGE World.

PS Remember the Egg Cooks with P.F.M.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find Royal Oak in the Destin Area?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a "science" note.

There is a scientific reason why big pieces migrate to the top of the bag. (Put a couple golf balls balls in a big jar of rice and shake... they will slowly make there way to the top).

When you buy a new bag, turn it over and shake for about 30 seconds, then open from the bottom. You'll have a better mix of sizes.

It works.

Jim


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Jim,

I Looked all over for Royal Oak today..... If anyone knows where it can be found, Please post......................... By the way, Arm Hair is over rated.( It Got Me Tonite)


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A bit of info. For some scientific reason larger chunks will always rise to the top with agitation. (Put a couple marbles at the bottom of a jar of rice and shake the jar. The marbles will magically rise).

So to even out the bag with big and small pieces turn the bag upside down and shake it for a 20 seconds or so before you open it.



Jim


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Snagged Line- Every Walmart I have ever been to carries it. It is usually out in the outdoor section with the grilling stuff. I like it as well plus it's cheap. I work with a guy that grills on the professional circuit and only uses Cowboy brand. If you put a good bit of charcoal in the grill and are only using it for slow BBQ'ing or smoking (225 degrees) you can just close down all the vents and it will put the fire out. You can then reuse the charcoal a few times. We cooked for about 4 days straight over the holidays and only used about 12 pounds of lump. When cooking things at higher temps like pizza or steak you are going to go through it a lot quicker.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I buy the 40 # bag @ Sams great deal and works well for me


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*I endorse the Royal Oak*

I have tried the Sam's lump charcoal and was disappointed. The Sam's Club had some huge chunks in it and then alot of fine dust and very small charcoal. Maybe I got a bad bag, but 1/3 was unusable. This happened twice with Sam's Club. 

The Royal Oak has always been good. There was a little grocery store out 29 near the paper mill that carried RO in large bags, but they quit. WalMart is the place to buy it like the other poster said. 

Pinch a Penney sells different charcoal. Sometimes it is Primo, BGE, and another brand. Check them out as well. I place soaked chips in the mix after the fire gets going and dampen down for smoking, or put large pecan chunks for steaks. The next purchase will be one of those split aftermarket stainless grids that has a section to open up to drop chips in. 

Grill on! Cheers,

Bob


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL i use propane, its the same everytime!! LOL


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> LOL i use propane, its the same everytime!! LOL


 I drink spoiled milk.........( It Too, is the same every time................lol )


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

All I find at WallyWorld is briquets of various brand. No charcoal. The BGE site and materials all warn against briquets, since they are charcoal mixed with sawdust, not just charcoal. Where can you get just charcoal, not briquets?


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm try this site....personally I get the best controlled temp and heat from BGE brand. I also find it snuffs out quicker so I am able to make it last longer


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I Found some Royal Oak, but have yet to try it. I'll retract the Negetive statement about the "Dragon Breath" lump charcoal. I kept using it because I couln't find the R/O and I belive that I had not let it burn hot enough or had let it get damp is why it smoked so badly on the first aptempt. I guess there is a learning curve I need to get past before forming opinions.( I'm glad I did not give it away like I was going to ).............. On annother subject, I found what seems to be a good Basic recipe source while learning to cook on the BGE...... http://www.nakedwhiz.com/WiseOneRecipes.pdf


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Helpful link*

This is the most helpful link I've found so far. Thanks!



Snagged Line said:


> I Found some Royal Oak, but have yet to try it. I'll retract the Negetive statement about the "Dragon Breath" lump charcoal. I kept using it because I couln't find the R/O and I belive that I had not let it burn hot enough or had let it get damp is why it smoked so badly on the first aptempt. I guess there is a learning curve I need to get past before forming opinions.( I'm glad I did not give it away like I was going to ).............. On annother subject, I found what seems to be a good Basic recipe source while learning to cook on the BGE...... http://www.nakedwhiz.com/WiseOneRecipes.pdf


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Walmart usually has the Royal Oak but for some reason it is often NOT on the shelf with the other charcoal. I've found it in end-caps in the lawn and garden section most often.

It's my go-to for the BGE but I've used Publix brand with good success. Also when we are doing Beer-butt chicken I've put some soaked wood chunks on top of the indirect plate to add smoke. Applewood or hickory, makes a real difference!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*coal*

dragon breath seems to give me the best results. burns clean ,i get it from sky at escambia elec. bad part is i cant get out of there without buying something else! good people and a full line of bge products:thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> I drink spoiled milk.........( It Too, is the same every time................lol )


 
Yuk !!!!

Rick


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

skint back said:


> http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm try this site....personally I get the best controlled temp and heat from BGE brand. I also find it snuffs out quicker so I am able to make it last longer


 I absolutly agree A1 BGE brand, hotter faster, snuffs faster, last longer, more left over to relight!! thats a fact! i have tried several, but not anymore for me!! LOL:thumbup::thumbup::yes:


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

For what its worth, Pensacola Hardware has a bunch of stuff for the BGE type cookers out there.


----------

